# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  TEST ENANTHATE FROM GERMANY (ROTEXMEDICA) Fake?

## ANDYBUK2008

Ordered some testoviron and this is what I got.

Has anybody used these or heard of them before.

I am thinking they are fake as I have never seen them before but can anybody else shed some light.

Thanks

----------


## Bio-boosted

I have these. The only difference is mine look like your vial on the right, where the 'neck' bulges out mine 'flare' out rather than a smooth bulge - like your one on the left.
Also, all of mine are exactly identical in shape and height. 
What this means I don't know.

----------


## Bio-boosted

Everybody seems to get a pretty box. I've never had a box... :-(

----------


## ANDYBUK2008

Hi

Thanks for imput.

They are all the same height and shape. Its just the way the photo has been taken.

Have you seen any good results with these.

----------


## Bio-boosted

I haven't shot any yet

----------


## thunderin

> Ordered some testoviron and this is what I got.
> 
> Has anybody used these or heard of them before.
> 
> I am thinking they are fake as I have never seen them before but can anybody else shed some light.
> 
> Thanks


They are real. My sore nipples can verify that.

----------


## DarKOmeN

look good 2 go... buddy of mine used exact same n grew like a weed off that pharm :Evil2:

----------


## bene7422

Yep they are good, used em,liked em

----------


## thunderin

I have used most every human grade test and many types of UGL test as well. This Rotexmedica test e is absolutely painless and a real class act. I love it! The only drawback is that it is really viscous (thick). Takes a long time to draw out into a 23g syringe.

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

Rotex is the best value testosterone available in Thailand, typically a third less than Schering and made in teh same country ( Germany ).

S.B.C

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog ( google me to find it )

----------

